# Janet Baker, Indian Music, Ravel=Exotic Ravishing Beauty



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I was absolutely mad about this music 30 years ago, especially the second song which I played over and over and over. I just rediscovered this album recorded on Youtube. Janet Baker surely had one of the most beautiful voices ever and combined with this exotic fare is just heaven. I hope it is okay to post this here since it is art songs. I've never heard sitar used in European classical music before.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> I was absolutely mad about this music 30 years ago, especially the second song which I played over and over and over. I just rediscovered this album recorded on Youtube. Janet Baker surely had one of the most beautiful voices ever and combined with this exotic fare is just heaven. I hope it is okay to post this here since it is art songs. I've never heard sitar used in European classical music before.


These gorgeous songs are by Maurice Delage (1879-1961) and Baker's version is included in the superb Janet Baker Philips Original Masters box, which I reviewed here. I also have Dawn Upshaw singing them on her recital _The girl with orange lips_.

I'm surprised they aren't performed more often, but maybe the unusual scoring (string quartet, flute, clarinet, bass clarinet and harp) has something to do with it. Incidentally your ears deceieve you. There is no sitar, but Delage wrote them whilst actually in India, immersing himself in Indian culture, and he used Western instruments to call forth their Indian counterparts.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I discovered this wonderful recording at about the same time, when I was in college. I wonder why I haven't investigated further the music of Delage, of whom Ravel had a very high opinion. Something to look into in my old age...


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

You are RIGHT. The Youtube selection didn't name Delage and .. well.. my memory ...! I was thinking Ravel, which it resembles. Upshaw would be great as well. No Sitar! That is amazing! Great to know and it makes sense! That second song just blows me away!


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Tsaraslondon said:


> These gorgeous songs are by Maurice Delage (1879-1961) and Baker's version is included in the superb Janet Baker Philips Original Masters box, which I reviewed here. I also have Dawn Upshaw singing them on her recital _The girl with orange lips_.
> 
> I'm surprised they aren't performed more often, but maybe the unusual scoring (string quartet, flute, clarinet, bass clarinet and harp) has something to do with it. Incidentally your ears deceieve you. There is no sitar, but Delage wrote them whilst actually in India, immersing himself in Indian culture, and he used Western instruments to call forth their Indian counterparts.


You are RIGHT. The Youtube selection didn't name Delage and .. well.. my memory ...! I was thinking Ravel, which it resembles. Upshaw would be great as well. No Sitar! That is amazing! Great to know and it makes sense! That second song just blows me away! What would I look for to read your review in the search bar? I'm not good at finding things here.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

Seattleoperafan said:


> You are RIGHT. The Youtube selection didn't name Delage and .. well.. my memory ...! I was thinking Ravel, which it resembles. Upshaw would be great as well. No Sitar! That is amazing! Great to know and it makes sense! That second song just blows me away! What would I look for to read your review in the search bar? I'm not good at finding things here.


The "here" link should take you to it. Or just go to the Vocal Recitals thread in the Opera on CD & DVD subforum. It's the first post in that thread.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Tsaraslondon said:


> These gorgeous songs are by Maurice Delage (1879-1961) and Baker's version is included in the superb Janet Baker Philips Original Masters box, which I reviewed here. I also have Dawn Upshaw singing them on her recital _The girl with orange lips_.
> 
> I'm surprised they aren't performed more often, but maybe the unusual scoring (string quartet, flute, clarinet, bass clarinet and harp) has something to do with it. Incidentally your ears deceieve you. There is no sitar, but Delage wrote them whilst actually in India, immersing himself in Indian culture, and he used Western instruments to call forth their Indian counterparts.


I purchased that set earlier this year (got a superb used copy in really good condition from Amazon for a reasonable price). I was more interested in a lot of the other items on those discs and I can't remember what I thought about the Delage that were new for me, but the selection in the set is incredibly rich and there wasn't anything I _didn't_ like. I will have to listen to those songs again.

I don't listen to French song often as it isn't really my thing. However, I will enthusiastically make exception when De los Angeles or Baker are singing.

N.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Wow! I listened to this recording of these songs yesterday a couple of times and whilst it's not favourite repertoire for me I very much enjoyed Baker's approach to them and found them fascinating to listen to. There's the Indian exoticism and the skillful way that Delage evokes the sitar, but with western instruments, then there's the mix of western styles in the music, at times like Wagner, sometimes Debussy and I can even hear early Schoenberg in the mix.

Baker lightens her sound and reduces everything to a subtle expression that gives the idea of little pieces, little jewels. Small, simple, genius. They are a treasure. I may not listen to them often, but I will enjoy it when I do.

N.


----------

